# A Small Collection Of Old Pocket Watches And Wrist Watches



## rscapriman (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all, new to this site and have to confess I know very little about clocks/ watches but I lost my father recently and he was obsessed with them, until recently we had our conservatory full of old clocks, wall clocks ,mantle clocks, marble clocks etc etc.

Now I have a case of old pocket watches and ladies wrist watches I was looking for some help in indentifying them and a guide to their value, I have taken photos of them but will not post them all at one time thought that would be a little rude but here are a few.

http://i66.photobuck...riman/005-2.jpg

this watch is approx 65 mm in dia and 20mm in depth inside the rear of the watch is stamped 37 C (or what appears to be a C) and the number 104.591 is scratched into it.

http://i66.photobuck...apriman/006.jpg

On the face it says Waltham USA, On the rear of the watch it is stamped STAR 385299, on the inside of the opening part of the case it says English make this case is guaranteed to wear 10 years. 13.

And on the workings (sorry probably not the correct name for it) AM Watch Co, Waltham Mass, Bond Street. 17319139

http://i66.photobuck...apriman/007.jpg

On the face it says Pinnacle approx 48mm in dia

http://i66.photobuck...riman/008-1.jpg

Ingersoll Triumph

Any help you could give to me would be gratefully appreciated.

Regards Len.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hi Len, Welcome to :rltb:, it's a great place to be.*

*No one on The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind*

*
of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and*

*
collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is*

*
paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork,*

*
will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.*

*
*

*
You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very*

*
similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a*

*
reputable and qualified watchmaker.* 

Although the above is the standard position of the forum on valuation requests, individual members may be happy to offer you some advice in the form of personal opinion .

Posted on behalf of the forum

Some piecs of interesting old sstuff there, but also remember, Pocket Watches are not as collected/collectable as other types of timepiece.

Mel


----------



## rscapriman (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Mel, thanks for your reply totally understand, any help with them would be great .

Many thanks Len


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Len - pictures of watch faces are always good to see - but pictures of movements can be even more useful. For example, your Waltham will almost certainly have a serial number inscribed on the movement - and that gives clues as to year, grade. model. etc.


----------



## rscapriman (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for you reply Will I have taken a photo of the movements of both the first 2 pocket watches firstly the larger watch










and secondly the waltham










Also here is another old watch the is not complete (no hands) no idea as to age or maker unless the small piece of card that I put in the bag actually relates to this watch

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h253/rscapriman/037-1.jpg



















and another one this one has written on the face" the express english lever" and JD Graves SHEFFIELD




























and another with no writing on and small hand missing




























Any pointers would be great Len


----------

